# Where do I get my w-2



## AutGotAlot (Jan 15, 2022)

Where do I go for my w-2


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 16, 2022)

Paperless employee electronically. Paper copy mailed by 1/31/22.








						W2s
					

Team, its that time of the year. You can opt to receive your W2 electronically, you will get an alert when it’s ready. It is the fastest way to receive your W2.  Login Page - PaperlessEmployee.com - https://www.paperlessemployee.com/Target/PE/Home




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 27, 2022)

My store has signs up that they're in and you can get them from HR, as well.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 27, 2022)

AutGotAlot said:


> Where do I go for my w-2


Use the search option on this website


----------

